# Camera for 8K



## rohit2hell (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi to all digitians

i wanna buy a cam about a range of 8-9K 

Please help me out..

i found a cam on ebay around my range
FUJIFILM S2950 DIGITAL CAMERA + 4GB CARD + BAT.CHARGER + 2 YRS WARNTY | eBay

is this a good buy.. or shud i go for some other..?


thanks in advance


----------

